# The Gorre & Daphetid RR



## rsv1ho (Oct 16, 2019)

When I first became interested in this hobby some 50 years ago I read an article in Model Railroader magazine about John Allen's remarkable railroad. After that I became a fan. Thought the name catchy and never forgot it. Came to mind again today when I thought about naming my railroad.

For those few here that have never heard of Mr. Allen, the following is a good reference.









Gorre & Daphetid - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 19, 2013)

Didn't some mfgrs release rolling stock with that road name?


----------



## rsv1ho (Oct 16, 2019)

Stumpy said:


> Didn't some mfgrs release rolling stock with that road name?



Yes









Gorre & Daphetid for sale | eBay


Get the best deals for Gorre & Daphetid at eBay.com. We have a great online selection at the lowest prices with Fast & Free shipping on many items!



www.ebay.com


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

MDC (Model Die Casting/ Roundhouse) did a number of cars.....


----------



## Great Divide Lines (Mar 28, 2021)

rsv1ho said:


> When I first became interested in this hobby some 50 years ago I read an article in Model Railroader magazine about John Allen's remarkable railroad. After that I became a fan. Thought the name catchy and never forgot it. Came to mind again today when I thought about naming my railroad.
> 
> For those few here that have never heard of Mr. Allen, the following is a good reference.
> 
> ...


For what it is worth John Allen got me into model building and super detailing at a very young age, I later turned this talent he inspired in me and enticed through the many magazine articles of his work I looked at for many years and still to this day into a career as a Museum Exhibit Specialist. Recently retired I finally began my own model railroad and quickly realized I wanted to use my time and talent to recreate that masterpiece John was so close to finishing out in Monterey and create a better ending to that mans incredible work and legacy. And also so that 8 year old kid in me, who was so inspired at that age, can run a train on that railroad I had dreamed of going to see. 

Please stop by and take a look I am putting the build project out for everyone to see as it progresses. There is nothing quite like it and I will build every scratch built bridge and building and scenic detail as close as I can to capture his vision. I can't recreate the magic of his place nor the character or legendary stature of John Allen as he was in this hobby, but the same trains will run and the will finally cross that last bridge he never got to build. That is worth a look if anything is. Great Divide Lines

Randy Decker


----------



## rsv1ho (Oct 16, 2019)

Welcome to the forum Randy and quite an undertaking. I hope that you will share your projects progress here as you will have a lot to offer. I saved your site as one of my favorite places and will check in frequently. I liked the fact that you employed your rolling stock as a construction aid.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Stumpy said:


> Didn't some mfgrs release rolling stock with that road name?


Yes, I have one of the Overton coaches I have to dig out to post a pic.

Here is my Mantua 2-6-6-2 with a booster truck on the tender, just like the G&D's #36...


----------



## Great Divide Lines (Mar 28, 2021)

shaygetz said:


> Yes, I have one of the Overton coaches I have to dig out to post a pic.
> 
> Here is my Mantua 2-6-6-2 with a booster truck on the tender, just like the G&D's #36...
> View attachment 557094


Love seeing these homages to the G&D. It is fun to watch booster trucks run on any engine, especially tagged on an articulated.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

My MDC/Roundhouse G&D Overton combine...I added 33"Intermountain wheelsets to it....


----------



## BobT (Mar 27, 2021)

rsv1ho said:


> Gorre & Daphetid for sale | eBay
> 
> 
> Get the best deals for Gorre & Daphetid at eBay.com. We have a great online selection at the lowest prices with Fast & Free shipping on many items!
> ...


Interesting...
I have about eight of these cars, quietly waiting in their boxes for a place to run again. 
Looking at the price tags, $3.50 to $5.25, reminds me just how old I am.


----------



## Great Divide Lines (Mar 28, 2021)

shaygetz said:


> My MDC/Roundhouse G&D Overton combine...I added 33"Intermountain wheelsets to it....
> View attachment 557113


----------



## Great Divide Lines (Mar 28, 2021)

If you look closely this car and it's mate (the shorty coach) had the name spelled wrong. Probably is not significant for us but a long time from now they might be desirable collectables because of the mistake.


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

Great Divide Lines said:


> If you look closely this car and it's mate (the shorty coach) had the name spelled wrong. Probably is not significant for us but a long time from now they might be desirable collectables because of the mistake.


I don't see the misspelling. OK, I can barely see it now at the bottom of the car.


----------



## BobT (Mar 27, 2021)

Great Divide Lines said:


> If you look closely this car and it's mate (the shorty coach) had the name spelled wrong. Probably is not significant for us but a long time from now they might be desirable collectables because of the mistake.


It's also misspelled on the Drover Caboose.


----------



## 65446 (Sep 22, 2018)

shaygetz said:


> Yes, I have one of the Overton coaches I have to dig out to post a pic.
> 
> Here is my Mantua 2-6-6-2 with a booster truck on the tender, just like the G&D's #36...
> View attachment 557094


Came across this again today and at first glance thought it was a 1:1 scale b&w pic !!
How did you obtain the booster engine side rod activity ? Great looking engine !


----------



## 65446 (Sep 22, 2018)

shaygetz, thanks.
But still would like to know the stats on the booster truck..I take it it's purely dummy, yet rotates accordingly; yes ? Is it a commercial replacement truck kit ? Or, entire engine just comes this way (an outgrowth of their 2-6-6-2T ), but costlier ?
I think if there were one more engine I'd like to own it'd poss be this one, with tender and booster, DCC/sound....
So, please..Waz up wid dat ?
Also, is yours DC or DCC ? How well does it run ? Will flange clear code 70 spike heads ? M


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

The truck is a stock Rivarossi part that goes with the IHB 0-8-0 switcher. Mine was given to me by a member of this forum free of charge, just for this project. They're insanely expensive on eBay. Precision Scale has a brass one for less than $20. The short side rods add an almost comical monkey motion. Interestingly, the real road dropped them for regular trucks after a few years.

The loco came to me from another member of this forum...in pieces...after it took a 3 1/2 foot header off his layout. He gave it to me for the price of postage, on the condition I don't sell it if I fixed it. It's been ten years, it took four hours to fix, and I wouldn't even sell it to him at full retail, it's just a sweet runner. It should handle C70 rail just fine.

It's put of by Model Power as part of their Mantua Classics collection, has a can motor and flywheel, and is DCC ready.
















Pre booster shortly after I fixed it....


----------



## 65446 (Sep 22, 2018)

Looks great ! Thanks for all the explanation..M


----------



## 65446 (Sep 22, 2018)

PS.
You're not alone in the 'loco took a header' Dept. !!
Had dress shirt on in morning and reached into open grid bench to perhaps re-rail the pilot truck on the brass Ma&Pa Connie [by Akane] my father surprised me with in circa 1957, when, pre-DCC days, some 10-12 years ago, my shirt cuff caught her stack and down she went to the slab floor !! In other words she was perfect for the first 40-50-ish years of existence, then, BOOM, I screwed it !!!
(sorry dad).
I was able to get her now-split mid-tank re-aligned with CA glue (not good enough solderer to do it right), and stack and headlight un-bent..She's fine today, but I will never attempt adding a decoder and worse, speaker, in her..
And I never can forgot the pain of that stupidity of mine...Knowing lots of us do it though, makes it seem a tad more within the hobby's 'sanity parameters', at least.....


----------



## 65446 (Sep 22, 2018)

📌
PS.
I remember now: Loco was only cold-posed up there on my fav wide, near 5' high [open grid] curve on a 2.5 % grade, not in running condition, just to look at it again for a spell (love connies). I was reaching past her to, I think, straighten a structure when my cuff~~~~~
I believe too she landed upside down which saved the frame/axles/wheels/motor shaft, crash, then, only cosmetic.
Oh, the lessons we must learn.......
btw: like your G&D car..And I have same old DC, 0-4-0 above it.....


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

The G&D infects every foot of my road. This impact detection car is triggered.by an old mercury bulb switch hooked up to a Sponge Bob Square Pants sound module from a Happy Meal toy. Make a mistake and it announces to everyone in the room thru a series of farts, belches and a fog horn.

Yeah...I kinda think John would be pleased.

Wish I could post a video...


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

...perfect, lol


----------

